# medicion de amp.



## jose_flash (Nov 2, 2007)

Hola quiero medir los ampers de una bateria con un multimetro pero no se ,(se que hay que ponerlo el conector de ariba y pone en la ruleta (amp.) ) pero.


----------



## mabauti (Nov 2, 2007)

necesitas ponerle una carga, porque si lo pones en corto (usando el multimetro) dañaras a la bateria. Intenta con una de 100ohms o una de 10ohms.


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 2, 2007)

en la bateeria pone 700mAh


----------



## anthony123 (Nov 3, 2007)

Bueno en realidad lo que busca el compañero jose es calcular el valor de una resistencia para limitar la tension en un circuito. por eso el pregunta.
digo yo esto (corrijanme si estoy equivocado) 
700mA--> 700/3600.


----------



## jose_flash (Nov 3, 2007)

gracias anthony123 por tu correcion ,lo que yo quiero limitar la intensidad de una bateria de 9.6
V y X Amp a un circuiyo de 6 V y mo se como medir los Amp.lo unico que te es que pone :9.6 V 700Amh


----------



## electroaficionado (Nov 3, 2007)

El tema es que la corriente no depende en si de la que pueda entregar tu bateria sino de la que tu quieras consumir, poruqe es la corriente circulante la que te provoca la caida de voltaje en las resistencias.
Si quieres que se te regule a 6V sin importar el consumo, pones un regulador y ya, siemrpe mayor uqe la corriente que quieres obtener.
Si quieres regular a 6V para un consumo particular debes conocer el consumo y por supuesto este debe ser menso que el uqe puede entregar la bateria como maximo.
Los mAh de una bateria es una medida de capacidad de carga y no de la cantidad de corriente que puede entregar como maximos absolutos.

Saludos.


----------

